# D'Addario NY XL strings



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

I replaced the strings on my Strat (long, very long overdue). I am pleasantly surprised. I usually put vintage nickels on. More brightness isn't the right way to describe these strings. I would say they have more presence without being overly bright. There is more, clarity. Each string stands out a little more. These suite the strat quite well


----------



## Alex (Feb 11, 2006)

I use them as well and agree, there’s a difference albeit small but something just feels and sounds right.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

NYXL bass strings fit the same description. Good strings, if a little pricey.


----------



## fogdart (Mar 22, 2017)

NYXL’s are the only strings I use. They have slightly more brightness and clarity over a good set of pure nickel strings, but a lot more warmth when compared to nickel wound strings. They also have a lot more output than most strings, making your guitar ring better, sustain better, and just feel more alive.

I’ve gone way down the string rabbit hole. I’ve tried almost every offering from the big string manufacturers, and most of the boutique strings available including fancy hand made strings. NYXL’s are simply the best sounding strings, plus they last a very long time and have excellent tuning stability.


----------



## mawmow (Nov 14, 2017)

And I would say the same on acoustics ! ;-)


----------



## aC2rs (Jul 9, 2007)

I have made the switch to NYXL strings on all of my electric guitars.
The strings I used previously were good but I find that these are that little bit better and worth the premium price.


----------



## Duke_of_Metal (Apr 25, 2020)

Just bought a 10-46 set to try on my Gibson LP and noticed the High E and B strings had black spots on them..

I contacted d'addario for warranty replacement. They're brand new. Just got them 2 days ago.


----------



## MarkM (May 23, 2019)

Dam you must be rich, I bought 3 sets of EB Slinky's for about the same price as 1!

D'Addario's are my go to for acoustics and I used XT's about 30 years ago.

Are they that much better! Curious?


----------



## zztomato (Nov 19, 2010)

Just set up a guitar with a set today and the D string had a bunch of extra winding right in the middle of the string. Needless to say it did not work.
Probably the first defect I've seen on a D'Addario product.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

I switched from D'addario on my electrics to Ernie Ball ultra slinky a while ago because it was the only set that I could find that fattened up the bottom a little being 10-48. I've often wondered about these NYXL's. I think maybe I'll try a set of 10-52 and further fatten up the bottom end.


----------



## TheYanChamp (Mar 6, 2009)

I used to use D\addario for the points and the tee shirts! But I'll try those next time, thats too many positive reviews to ignore.

Are they still made in the USA? I've been EB for years in bulk since they sell the multipacks.


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

Might be a bit of an older thread, from a time when Guitarman2 who is mostly to blame for me trying them seems to have not yet made the switch but I wanted to say thanks to the aforementioned endorsement on numerous occasions.

I have just now put a set of 9-42 on the strat and wowzers, they are a very clear ringy?? string. Seems to be the consensus on this thread as well.

Glad I jumped on board and thanks again folks for pointing this guy in the right direction. One more valuable lesson learned.


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

I already only use D'Addario, but have never tried the NYXL.

Can anyone share the differences they've noticed between the two? Standard vs Deluxe... ish??


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

I hadn't restrung my acoustic in forever (rarely gets used). I tried out the " XT Phosphor Bronze Coated Acoustic Guitar Strings" and love them. I got some other type of XT to put on one of my teles, but haven't put the on yet.


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

SWLABR said:


> I already only use D'Addario, but have never tried the NYXL.
> 
> Can anyone share the differences they've noticed between the two? Standard vs Deluxe... ish??
> 
> View attachment 421108


I put them on and instantly hated them. Like all things, change is hard. But then after a few moments of getting my feet I came around. I am not entirely sure it is empirical but they seem to have a very clear voice, bright without being harsh and they sing out really nice. They seem to have a little more sustain, or maybe it is just that since they sound a little different I think that is the case. They seem to have a higher volume, or at least did on my pups to the point I had to lower them a hair to be consistent with how I have become accustomed to the guitar.

They are extremely responsive to attack and for reasons I cannot sort out they move really fast. My comparison is very limited, I used xl's my whole entire life until I bought the one pack of DR Pure Blues and now these, but these are really, really good. 

The Mark Brown seal of approval does not carry a lot of weight, but for the extra 6 dollars I would not hesitate to try them. In fact, for a limited time only I can offer a differential money back guarantee. If you do not like them, I will pay the difference*.

*Limited time offer, subject to conditions and approval, four to six weeks for delivery, not a real offer


----------



## polyslax (May 15, 2020)

I enjoy experimenting with things that impact on that point of interaction between player and instrument. Strings, plectra, anything that can open up areas of nuance.

I've been trying out pure nickel round cores lately and quite enjoying the subtle changes in feel and tone. I ordered a couple of sets of NYXL last night so I can find out what this is all about... looking forward to trying them.


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

polyslax said:


> I've been trying out pure nickel round cores lately and quite enjoying the subtle changes in feel and tone.


I just came off a set of DR Pure Blues and I would highly recommend giving them a run for the money too. The difference from those to the NY is extreme to say the least


----------



## b-nads (Apr 9, 2010)

I use the NYXL 11s' on my Tele, 10's on my 535, and the XS 13's on my D35 - safe to say I'm a fan ;-)


----------



## Xevyn (Jul 14, 2021)

Are there any guitars that you guys would not put these on? Really curious to try these on my strat now after reading all the comments.


----------



## Okay Player (May 24, 2020)

Xevyn said:


> Are there any guitars that you guys would not put these on? Really curious to try these on my strat now after reading all the comments.


I believe I'm running them on both my Strats and my Jazzmaster.


----------



## Xevyn (Jul 14, 2021)

Okay Player said:


> I believe I'm running them on both my Strats and my Jazzmaster.


Nice...I was wondering if they might be too bright or harsh for a Jazzmaster so it's good to hear you like them on both


----------



## Okay Player (May 24, 2020)

Xevyn said:


> Nice...I was wondering if they might be too bright or harsh for a Jazzmaster so it's good to hear you like them on both


They are bright, but so we're the factory Fender strings. I figure the bridge pickup was just bright on a JM. The facts they're 9's probably contributes.


----------

